# Attn: All Ice Fishermen!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry Lester of Lester ATV in Plain City, OH has generously offered an exclusive 10% discount (off retail price listed on www.clamcorp.com) to Ohio Game Fishing members on Clam Corporation's Ice Shanties and Ice Armor fishing suits!

Right now, Larry has the following items in stock, but can order any Clam product you wish.

2- Fish Trap Scout
2 - Fish Trap Pro 
1 - Fish Trap Guide
1 - CLAM 2000

To keep costs down, any custom Clam orders will be filled in groups of 6 (these shanties are not cheap to ship), so try to coordinate your orders with other members if possible. 

Also, Larry will be taking orders for the Ice Armor fishing suits. These will be 10% off retail as well. Members will have the option of adding the Ice Team logo and their name on the parka for an additonal $20.00.

Members can pick-up items when they arrive or Larry would be happy to deliver to the Indian Lake area.

Aside from the ice gear, Lester ATV also carries anything under the sun for all types of ATV's and riders.

Future offers from Lester ATV will be posted in the Hardwater Forum, so stay tuned!

Thanks Larry and Lester ATV! (www.lesteratv.com)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool deal, thanks Larry.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks ShakeDown and DaleM for the warm welcome. We are looking forward to the upcoming ice fishing season. It would be great to meet a few OGF members on Indian Lake this year.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF. I predict that next Monday, I'll be doing the "snow dance" to get the cold weather on us. Can't wait to get on the ice. If I hear of anyone looking for a shanty, I'll steer them your way.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I predict that next Monday, I'll be doing the "snow dance" to get the cold weather on us.  
Shortdrift just got through repairing the cracks in the driveway and drywall from last year. Please Big Daddy, give us a break and dance on your toes.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking at the 1 man Frabil and will be getting it before this years ice. Lemme know if they are available and PM a price.

Gene


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

TX.... Just a thought you may want to rethink Frabil... I had one last year and went throught 2 tarps in 3 weeks. The setup and size is better than clam however their tarps are horrible. Frabills customer service was great and they did send me a new one and I sent mine back but the same thing happened within like 2 trips. There are a few people on here that even seen what happened to mine including catfishhunter1, beatsworkin and a couple others I took out. Maybe they improved them this year. I had the 2 man shanty and it was awesome besides the tarp.. If the fixed that problem I'd by another one. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Are the clams that you have in the brand new models which will take the new connector? I may be very interested in getting the guide that you have on hand. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Zfish....what happened to your tarp? I have the 2 man frabil and have used it for 2 seasons. The thing is great once you get it set up but it's the old style that you have to assemble the poles on and that part of the set-up is terrible! You can't do it by yourself on a windy day. Everything I hear about the clams suggests that they are very cumbersom. True or False?

Gene


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember the coating on the tarp was coming off in strips...


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Beatsworking is exactly right. The tarp just kept falling apart somehow.. I'd get out on the ice and if it was windy at all it would look like I drug the shanty through a big pile of thorn bushes. The 2 man clam style frabil that I had was outstanding besides the tarp. The setup was great and it had tons of room in it compared to the clam. I also owned a clam right after I got fed up with the frabil. The good thing with the clam is it was much easier to keep warm in but with 2 good sized people there wasnt near the room the frabil had. I may take a look at the new fish trap yukon. That seems to be the same size as the frabil I owned but the fish trap tarps are made 100% better. At least that was to my experiance from last year. If you remember I did post all of this on the other site last year with pictures. I may still have some around I'll see if I can find them and post them for you. I wouldnt want another person to go through the same thing I did and miss out on some good ice fishing bc of tarp issues.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

We've used the Clam 5600 for 2 seasons now and it's worked great. No problems what so ever and it will fish 2 people with plenty of room.


----------

